# Q7 tow or hitch plug?



## grantvisser (Oct 15, 2001)

So we just picked up a 2013 Q7 and can't be happier. I notice the tow bar is installed, but next to it is a black plate.
Opened the plate up (4 screws) and saw this round connector.

Where can I get an adaptor/plate to install so I can tow with the Q7?
Also does the car have break assist on the tow package?


----------



## grantvisser (Oct 15, 2001)

Found it.

Audi sells a socket/plug at dealer for $90.
Found a knock off on Amazon for $14
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000B6NQHW?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00

Also found a 7 pin > 4 pin Adapter
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000CPI6VI?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------



## J Patterson (Apr 11, 2009)

I bought this adapter a few years back. Works perfectly!

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000B6NQHW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 

This too for 4 wire trailer.

https://www.amazon.com/Reese-Towpower-74607-Wiring-Adapter/dp/B000CPI6VI/ref=pd_bxgy_263_img_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=K9BX5ZT38B47JPMZPC37


----------



## EricS (Mar 2, 1999)

*plug disconnect?*

I was just going through the same process on our Q7, replacing the plate with an actual connector. I couldn't figure out how to disconnect the wire harness from the back of the plate though. I worked on it for a while, but didn't want to break anything. What's the secret for getting the plug to disengage?

Thanks!


----------



## J Patterson (Apr 11, 2009)

EricS said:


> I was just going through the same process on our Q7, replacing the plate with an actual connector. I couldn't figure out how to disconnect the wire harness from the back of the plate though. I worked on it for a while, but didn't want to break anything. What's the secret for getting the plug to disengage?
> 
> Thanks!


You don't disconnect the harness. The adapter goes in place of the plate and engages the contacts already inside.


----------

